# Slow eye blink



## soiliveinabubble (Mar 29, 2008)

Someone told me a few days ago that when cats look at you and blink slowly, it means they're telling you they love you. I kind of think she's pulling my leg, has anyone else heard this?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I believe it is so. At the very least, it means the cat is comfortable around you enough to NOT watch your every move. It is an ultimate sugn of trust and is especially rewarding when it comes from a former feral.
It (slow eye blinks) is a trick I use in taming and quieting new foster cats.


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

My cats use it to diffuse tension. If they were fighting but once decides to stop it he'll give a slow eye blink and that's the end of it. It means, as far as I know, "I mean no harm and am comfortable with you".


----------



## soiliveinabubble (Mar 29, 2008)

So with your backing up of the story, I got on the floor and faced Lacie this afternoon and then waited till she looked at me. I slow blinked to her (hoping for what I don't know.) She got up and walked away. 
:roll: 

oh well.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cleo will do it with me once in a while.

I slow blinked at Cinderella and amazingly, her eyes slowly shut.....
and she went to sleep.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Keep trying, bubble, maybe you weren't doing it quite right. For a human to do it right, it's more of a squint than a blink. And do it slowly, with your line of sight slightly offset to one side; not directly at the cat. I'm sure the blink means many things to cats, depending on how it's done and the context of the situation, but between cats and humans "I like you" comes close enough to be workable.


----------



## soiliveinabubble (Mar 29, 2008)

coaster said:


> Keep trying, bubble, maybe you weren't doing it quite right. For a human to do it right, it's more of a squint than a blink. And do it slowly, with your line of sight slightly offset to one side; not directly at the cat. I'm sure the blink means many things to cats, depending on how it's done and the context of the situation, but between cats and humans "I like you" comes close enough to be workable.


Haha, thanks. Yea when she got up and walked away I thought "Oh great, I probably just said 'i ate your dinner' instead of 'I love you' in cat-speak." I'll definitely keep trying. She's staring at me now, so it's a good opportunity.


----------

